# Bataleon test board (2011) or Goliath (model 2012)



## kaniemero (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm sort of having a dilemma... :dizzy:

After having ridden the Bataleon test board for a couple days, I've been looking everywhere to purchase a Goliath (161cm, 2012 or 2013 model) at "the best price".

Now I've found a shop who's also selling a (new) test board from Bataleon. (Price difference is € 50.)

I read that the test board is based on the Evil Twin model. 

I loved the test board... However I think the Goliath would be better since it's more all mountain.

Any suggestions on what to do/buy? :dunno:


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

OP how do you ride? because if you focus evenly on both just riding all mountain AND riding park, the Evil Twin is most definitely the best choice by far.
If you only dabble in the park, I'd still suggest the Evil Twin but the Goliath would also be suitable

Riding an evil twin since '08


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

What do you mean by test board? Like a pre-production prototype?


----------



## kaniemero (Nov 21, 2012)

With the test board, I mean the board that's available for rent at the local snowboard shops. Like this one:









If the link wouldn't work, it's the board with black text on a white cover. (As far as I know, this board is already known on this site. BTW, this board is normally not for sale.)

In Austria I tested the 157cm and the 163cm test board. For me, the 157cm felt a little to unstable at "higher" speeds on the slopes. 

Seen my weight and length I'm looking for a 161cm (somewhere in the middle).

The (official) Evil Twin only comes until 157cm. That's mainly the reason why I'm hesitating to chose for the test board. I don't want something that's "not right" -if you know what I mean-.

Moreover, I'm unsure if the tech on the Bataleon boards has changed a lot over the past two years.

If necessary, I'll just wait until the ET or Goliath 2013 model comes into discount after the season.

FYI Riding style:
+/-10 days indoor (rails:no, jibs/boxes: yes)
and
Two weeks cruising along the mountain

So no jumping, halfpipe or any other crazy stuff. (I'm too old for that )

Thanks for the feedback guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Your "test board" looks very much like the Evil Twin Classic just with different graphics. I think they sold it until the 2011 or 2012 season. Since that time they have altered the board quite a bit, especially the shape of tip and tail.

The ET classic was a nice board but it's heavier than the newer Bataleons (that aren't exactly featherweight either) and the new shape, as it is on the Goliath 2012, is better.

My suggestion: Get a 2012 Evil Twin. It suits your riding style and is better than the "outdated" ET Classic. Or get the Goliath but be aware that it is stiffer than the ET (which isn't exactly soft either) and might have a little less performance on boxes but gets you around the mountain easier.


----------



## kaniemero (Nov 21, 2012)

My main issue with the Evil Twin is the fact that 157cm is the largest size available (unless you go wide - btw my shoe size is 11, so wide might be an option but I'm not to keen on going wide unless really necessary).

Would the Riot be an option btw (since the extra stifness should compensate the shorter length)?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I wouldn't go wide. What's your weight? Couldn't find any info on that in this thread.


----------



## kaniemero (Nov 21, 2012)

my weight: 82-83 kg (without snow gear)
my length: 180 cm 

P.S. I think that by now I have read every bataleon related topic on the forum 
Seems the Goliath and the ET are by far the most popular.
To make it harder on myself I also started looking at the topics of the Whatever, The Jam and the Riot. Now I'm completely :dizzy:

Fact is: I'm a beginning rider, but I want a board that will not outgrow me within the first seasons (nor in Park nor in the mountains)...

I know a softer flex is forgiving in the turns, but I will also need more stability when going faster on the slopes...


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

157 is absolutely fine at your weight. The Evil Twin just isn't damp at all, that's why you found it unstable. Also, being a beginner you might just lack some control and stability.

Go either with the Whatever or the Goliath. Both are great boards. The Whatever being softer and more forgiving, if you don't mind an extruded base. The Goliath is a bit more of a charging board. Good for jumps and a bit more stable, not exactly a park board (for your boxes though.


----------



## kaniemero (Nov 21, 2012)

Final conclusion, my options are:
- Whatever 159
- Goliath 158 or 161

Seen the fact I didn't found the ET 157 so stable (compared to the 163 ET), I should go with the... 

Question: 
1/ Will the length of the board affect the dampness/stability of the board on a higher speed? Longer = stabler?
2/ Site Bataleon says: Whatever: Flex 4 / ET and Goliath: Flex 5 
-> Big difference? I don't want a noodle...

BTW Basti: :bowdown: Thanks for all the help man!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

No problem!

1. Length doesn't affect dampness. A board will get more or less damp with the tech used to build it. But yes, longer boards are usually more stable and have better edge hold because the effective edge is longer. Shorter boards turn and spin easier.

2. Both boards are far from being noodles. Both are very capable all-mountain directional twins. The Whatever is a bit softer and will do a bit better in the park, the Goliath will charge a bit better. But the differences aren't too huge, except for the WE having an extruded base and the Goliath having a sintered base.

Which ever you choose, I'd go with a 158 or 159.

Good luck!


----------



## kaniemero (Nov 21, 2012)

Just ordered a Goliath 158cm (model 2013) :yahoo:

(Just hope I won't have to say afterwards it should have been a 161cm.) 

Thanks for all the help!

Can't wait to test the board out :laugh:


----------

